# Spotted in Miami Beach, FL./...



## owdy (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice, being from the US, never saw one up close before. 
http://www.designmachine.com/S3pics.htm
ok so how do I get one over here? pleeeeeeeaaase


----------



## ICUH8N (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Spotted in Miami Beach, FL./... (owdy)*

join the military








i personally know a capt. in the Air Force that has one he had shipped back over with him when he came back from germany and its sick just like that one also


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Spotted in Miami Beach, FL./... (owdy)*

I want one too! ASAP!


----------



## Kuma. (Aug 2, 2003)

interesting plates, never saw 1 like that b4. district to federal??


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Kuma.)*

distrito federal in portuguese means the capital city estate. It is in Mia.. now I just have to find it and maybe take it














heheh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

That is so freaking hot!


----------



## mk3Ivan (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Kuma.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuma.* »_interesting plates, never saw 1 like that b4. district to federal??
its a mexican car with mexican plates.


----------

